# Uninstall Game Park Console on Asus Notebook



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone uninstalled the Game Park Console bloatware on an Asus notebook (K72F specifically)? Any problems? I'm getting mixed info on the internet that it may cause problems with the Registry after uninstalling or to just go ahead and uninstall it.

Any input?

Lisa


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it should uninstall without issue but you could use this Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems
the free version should do fine


----------



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I'm still open to view and opinions on uninstalling the Game Park Console.

Lisa


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The other way is to make a restore point prior to removal Create a System Restore Point in Windows 7 - How-To Geek
when done go to control panel programs and features then to add remove programs and uninstall from there


----------

